# Tenerife Cigarette Prices



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Has anyone been to Tenerife recently who can tell me how much cigs are over there? Like 200 packs of Benson/L&B/Marlboro etc?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

synthasize said:


> Has anyone been to Tenerife recently who can tell me how much cigs are over there? Like 200 packs of Benson/L&B/Marlboro etc?


Between £22-£28


----------



## smity220385 (Mar 15, 2012)

Their cheap but your only officially allowed to bring back 200!


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Don't rely on getting them on the plane back either as they don't sell um on flights within the EU apparently


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm flying there today, will let you know


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Don't bring em um back in person fill a box up and post it back to the uk.


----------



## 222 (Feb 7, 2014)

synthasize said:


> Has anyone been to Tenerife recently who can tell me how much cigs are over there? Like 200 packs of Benson/L&B/Marlboro etc?


Ive just come back from lanzarote and you could get a sleeve of 200 for £5.99 they obviously weren't any familiar brand haha.

some shops looking around £19


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't want loads, me and the Mrs will probably bring 200 each. I do want branded though, £20-28 a sleeve is good


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

synthasize said:


> I don't want loads, me and the Mrs will probably bring 200 each. I do want branded though, £20-28 a sleeve is good


get them in the airport after checking in on the way out, that way they're English cigs, english writing, just as you get in the shops.


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Cheap as chips! £15 for Mayfair (200) there's certain areas that do them cheaper than others.


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

If you like fortuna I can get them at £9 a sleeve lol


----------

